# Time to bombard NGC with BUG emails!



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

[email protected]

Please send the National Geographic Channel your comments on their "bug". I hate it. What's with the stupid bright yellow rectangle in the lower right hand corner? It is way too bright & distracting.

Please be nice when you email and request that they make it transparent so it's not prone to burning in your brand new DTV widescreen set.

Hey, if you don't have one, so what, bullsh*t them. They need to know that this is a dangerous, if not obnoxious practice.

Thanks for your help.

Hi, Jack, I know you'll be reading this. You too, Doug.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

I just send them this
-------------------------------------------------------------------
I would just like to say that I have been enjoying your channel so far as it was just added to Dish Network. Although I do have one suggestion/complaint. Could you please either eliminate or tone down your channel logo in the bottom right hand side of the screen or at least tone it down? It is very distracting when I watch your great programs. It could also cause burn in on my TV screen if I watch your channel for extended periods of time.

Sincerely 


Shawn Parker


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

oops I said tone down twice, I guess they will get the hint


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

My message is away! I really hate channel bugs!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Great message Shawn, keep it up guys.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

I don't care how good or interesting their programming is. I will not watch that channel as long as the ridiculous logo remains in its' present form. Those who have said it can cause a burn in the phosphor coating of their CRTs are absolutely correct.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Guys, I tried this a years ago. They sent me something like it increases visibility. I've learned to live with it. Its been on DirecTV for as long as I've had it.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Is anybody having problems iwth other channel logos burning into their projection televisions? Do these new HDTV projection televisions have problems with burn in's like the older projection screens did?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yup - the bugs will cause burn-in problems with rear projection systems, and some front projectors. That's why I won't watch a channel with a bug unless it's transparent.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

My contribution to the effort, sent to NGC today...


"I am pleased that NGC has finally appeared on Dish Network. Already, 
I have enjoyed several of your excellent programs.

However, I noticed that the large, bright yellow rectangular box in the 
lower-right corner of my screen is very distracting and takes away from 
my enjoyment of the programming. Also, someone told me that a fixed 
image on my screen could damage it over time. Is that true?

I am usually aware of what channel I am viewing and do not need to be 
continuously and unwillingly reminded. Other than my not watching 
your channel too often, what can you do from your end to ameliorate 
the problem?

Thank you for any help you can provide."

/signed/


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

FWIW, these bugs DO cause burnin. A coworker of mine is married to a Shopping Channel addict and he just replaced his projection TV because of The Shopping Channel logo burned into it.

Don't complain or becoming complacent, email them, please, and post this on every forum you know about, we need to stop these bugs!


----------



## dougha (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi Darrell
Sent them a message, we will see if it does any good.
Doug
Hi Jack


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thought I'd post a followup to this thread. I got the following reply today from NGC. Sounds like a form reply, but at least they are listening.



> Thank you for contacting the National Geographic Channel. Our bug logo is one of our most recent concerns that we are looking into. Currently, we have used the bug to end help viewers know that they are watching the National Geographic channel and to create awareness for our young channel.
> 
> However, we understand your concern with the distracting logo and for the fear of it burning an image into your screen television. We are currently looking into the intensity and tone of the bug.
> 
> ...


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

wow what a coincidence here is my response. Sound familiar?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for contacting the National Geographic Channel. Our bug logo is one of our most recent concerns that we are looking into. Currently, we have used the bug to end help viewers know that they are watching the National Geographic channel and to create awareness for our young channel.

However, we understand your concern with the distracting logo and for the fear of it burning an image into your screen television. We are currently looking into the intensity and tone of the bug.

Thank you very much for your input and for bringing this to our attention.

Sincerely,
D. Fragnoli
National Geographic Channel


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm impressed.

I hope I'm wrong, but that may well be the finest piece
of warm bovine excrement I have read in a long time! 

Nickster :smoking:

[Edit] Just now received the same email response as shown above.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Burn-in is a very real problem with any CRT system, especially the super-bright CRTs in projection TVs. NG is irresponsable and asking for lawsuits. Even FOX News eventually reduced theirs.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

But they have had it on DirecTV for as long as I can remember. They won't change it because of a few Dish subscribers....


----------



## Sam1980 (Jul 19, 2002)

Maybe if they made it a bit smaller and transparent.....


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *But they have had it on DirecTV for as long as I can remember. They won't change it because of a few Dish subscribers.... *


If enough people ***** at them they just might.

I recevied the canned response also, but I replied to thank them for looking into the matter and brought it to their attention that as more & more people are hooked up digitally that we do, indeed know what channel we are on.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm not saying don't try. I tried this when I discovered I had NGC and I guess you got the same response as I did. Just don't get to hopeful. Good Luck.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"...as more & more people are hooked up digitally that we do, indeed know what channel we are on."_

Your logic escapes me. Are you implying
that "we" don't know what channel we are
on, therefor we need channel bugs.

I HOPE you didn't tell NGC that.

Nickster :smoking:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

NO, that's what THEY say Nick. However, since most Americans have digital service (as almost all cable systems, and all DBS stellite are digital) - and therefore an onscreen guide, their arguement is illogical and nonsensical. Besides, analog users can view XDS which usually contains channel name.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XDS is a nice feature, but I with the info would go away after a few seconds


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

It does Steve. It only shows up (depending on where the channel puts) it when you first change to the channel, or when you push a button to bring it up (call letters can be shown beside channel number when changing to the channel, extended data can also be added to the signal)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

On my moms Sony RPTV the xds info stays on the screen, it doesnt go way. The only thing I would ever really need the info for, is the canadian channels I get, so its not a big deal.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve, try pressing the "display" button on the remote. There is a way to get rid of the display on the sonys but it's not always apparant.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

DarrellP asserted: "...as more & more people are hooked up digitally that we do, indeed know what channel we are on."

Nick responded: Your logic escapes me. Are you implying that "we" don't know what channel we are on, 
therefor we need channel bugs? I HOPE you didn't tell NGC that.

Mark pipes up: NO, that's what THEY say Nick.

To which I now say: NO, Mark. That is what DarrellP said. NGC, in their email response, did NOT say that. Get your facts straight.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Nick,

The entire reason for the bugs is so that people with diaries for ratings services always know what channel they are on. It really is.  As a side-effect, it helps stem some piracy. But that was not the reason why all the channels did this.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

They could do like other stations... have a gold bug for like 30 seconds after the commercial break, then fade it to transparent rectangle. It is not rocket science after all.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No, it's apparently a lot harder!


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Mark,

The reason for the bugs is NOT for pirates. At least not primarily. The reason the appeared in the first pace was to make sure that people with ratings diaries knew AT ALL TIMES what channel they were looking at. If a viewer doesn't know for certain on every cable system or OTA channel what channel they are looking at, they can't wright the channel name down in the diary. If they don't write the channel name in the diary, the channel gets lower ratings.

I believe that TNT was the first channel to begin doing the bug. When they did, their reported ratings jumped up significantly. It wasn't because they had more eye-balls, it was because the eyeballs they had reported they were watching TNT.

VERY FEW cable systems and OTA channels have an OSD.

See ya
Tony <----hates the bugs as much as anyone else here


----------



## ERSanders (Apr 24, 2002)

At least it looks like the responses are individualized, FWIW...

"Thank you for your letter, we take all correspondence very seriously.

We are currently reviewing our policy on our on-screen bug,

this feedback is extremely helpful.

It may seem odd that so many networks need the on-screen bugs, but

it is extremely important for new networks such as our own. There

are a vast amount of networks available and there is more confusion

than many viewers really think. Our own research shows that over 70%

of viewers think they watch National Geographic programming on the

Discovery Channel. While Discovery is a wonderful channel, they have

never in their 15+ year history aired a program produced by National Geographic.

We are just over 1 year old and many viewers don't even know we exist.

Having the bug helps channel surfers and others find our network.

However, we are looking into the density of our bug as we do not wish

to cause any frustration or potential burn-in problems with large screen

televisions.

Thank you.

National Geographic Channel

-----Original Message-----
From: ********
Sent: Friday, July 19, 2002 4:45 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Your Bug Bugs Me
Importance: High

Welcome to Dish Network. I look forward to enjoying your programming, but find your Bug in the lower right-hand corner rather obnoxious. Add to the fact that it is very bright worries me that it may damage my screen...if that is the case I will minimize the amount of viewing on your channel.

You can get the same message across without irritating your viewers!

******"


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Mark,

The end result is the same. Close to 70% of all TV Viewers either don't have or do not use an OSD. And as I've mentioned, if a viewer can't say they were watching a certain channel (and know every second during the program) they can't report it to a ratings service.

See ya
Tony


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm going to say it right now. 

Bugs don't destroy screens. Yea if you leave it on the screen for 2 years maybe, but no one watches these channels enought time strait to matter. Its much more anoying that anything. I have yet to see a TV that I have owned that has burnin caused by a bug. Someone show me a TV that has been damaged by a bug. 

Now just so you don't think any less of my, I do hate bugs. They should all die a horrible death.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Show me one that has been destroyed by a bug. I'm not talking theory here.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

So you have no proof that bugs from tv stations cause damage to TVs?


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

This link should prove it

http://192.251.219.162/tv/storya4.shtml :lol:


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Thats a pretty funny link Ric. I think I remember seeing those ads.

I'll say it again, I have never seen a TV damaged by a bug. So me a picture. Thats all I ask. I looked at the TVs in the Airports of DFW and ATL (gee who was on Delta today) and they all show CNN Airport News. I looked for burnin and didn't see any. These TVs are on all the time with the CNN logo and ticker running along the bottom. 

Maybe Daewoo just makes a better tv? :grin:


----------



## Keith S (Apr 22, 2002)

I have a Projection TV with two burn ins. One is a 
bug and the other is the time from
the display. The bug is from the local CBS station they call it News Channel 19. The time was my dads fault because he kept the time up to see how long he had to get to work. James were those projection televisions or regular televisions I do not know what you call the televisons with glass so I will call them that. I have never seen a regular televison have burn in only projection telvisions.

Sorry if that was hard to understand but I have a hard time figuring out how to type something without run on sentence.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *Those are usually plasma screens (flat - more moden airports) or directview CRTs. *


No I think I know what a CRT is.


> *And you can't see burn in when that logo's being displayed, so it may very well be burned in and you wouldn't notice until you put something else on. *


When they go to commercial there is a lag where the screen is black. 


> *And I said projection CRTs are far far far more sensitive. *


And these where CRTs that had to be a couple of years old, showing the same progam with no ill effects.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keith S _
> *I have a Projection TV with two burn ins. One is a
> bug and the other is the time from
> the display. The bug is from the local CBS station they call it News Channel 19. The time was my dads fault because he kept the time up to see how long he had to get to work. James were those projection televisions or regular televisions I do not know what you call the televisons with glass so I will call them that. I have never seen a regular televison have burn in only projection telvisions.*


They were regular glass TVs.

I have seen older Projection TVs with burnin, but never from a bug. Can you take a picture of it for me? I had a projection TV in college where you could see the volume controls, but I've never seen a bug get burned in.


----------



## Keith S (Apr 22, 2002)

I have no way at this time to get a picture. The only time I see it is when there is white under it. There are some other colors where I can see it but I cannot remember it. The TV is a Sony 48 inch tv manufactured in April 1998.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*???*

:shrug:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TNGTony _
> *Mark,
> 
> The reason for the bugs is NOT for pirates. At least not primarily. The reason the appeared in the first pace was to make sure that people with ratings diaries knew AT ALL TIMES what channel they were looking at. If a viewer doesn't know for certain on every cable system or OTA channel what channel they are looking at, they can't wright the channel name down in the diary. If they don't write the channel name in the diary, the channel gets lower ratings.
> ...


I wonder if they realize some of us refuse to watch their channels because of the bugs. I guess it doesn't matter as long as the miniscule amount of folks who keep a "channel diary" give them the numbers they want.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *"miniscule amount of folks who keep a "channel diary""
> 
> minisule? For the whole year it's small, but I think at some point in their lives almost every American will keep a Neilsen diary for sweeps. I know my family has once. *


Are you kidding, Mark? I don't think I would ever keep a Neilsen diary, nor would my parents, my brother, or anyone else I know. Maybe my grandparents would since they have so much time on their hands from being retired, but I still doubt it.


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 23, 2002)

If ya'll gett'in burn'in on yer TV, then yer watch'in TOO much TV....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Is it just my imagination, or has the NGC
bug decreased slightly in intensity???


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

No Nick, I just think its burning into your eyes.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Not with my specially coated anti-nuclear blast resistant shades.

600 posts! Congrats to me! :sleeping:


----------



## ERSanders (Apr 24, 2002)

Nick, it is probably your screen getting burnt! .....Maybe.

It is interesting to note that NGC states that they have the BUG to remind people which channel they are watching. For some reason this is not important during their commercial messages.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Could be.

Or, the ugly bug has burned itself into the rods and cones of my retina and I can't see the onscreen bug very well.

Actually, I haven't been watching NGC much because of the bug - it just distracts me too much.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Come on Nick, you have to fight though the pain!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

James_F, I work with a guy who had to replace his RPTV due to The Shopping Channel logo burned into it. It could be seen plain as day with the power off (yes he was pissed).

As for the NG logo, the other night they had 2 of the damned things overlapping each other for the first few minutes of the show.

BTW, would you either pull up that left strap or let it fall all the way down, it's quite ditracting. ; )


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol:

I'll say this, he gets what he deserves for having The Shopping Channel on that long. :eek2:


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

It was his wife!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

On the topic of BUGS, kudos to the Action channel, they changed their annoying colored logo to a very simple transparent grey design that comes on for about 30 seconds then disappears.

James_F, did you get another facelift? I like it.

I retract the above statement, YUCK!!!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Yea, but it might not stay... I feel ugly on the way...


----------

